# penn 5500



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I picked up a used penn reel in rough shape.The spool had salt crusted line on it , the inner drag cavity the same (drag washers came out in pieces). Is there something out there to use on that white crud? also there is an inner bushing in the spool how does that come out?? Any info would be appreciated. thx jjm


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I know they have a product called "Salt-X" which I used to buy awhile ago. It worked very well...

Sandcrab


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Salt-X

(follow the directions on the bottle)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jjfish said:


> I picked up a used penn reel in rough shape.The spool had salt crusted line on it , the inner drag cavity the same (drag washers came out in pieces). Is there something out there to use on that white crud? also there is an inner bushing in the spool how does that come out?? Any info would be appreciated. thx jjm


If the spool has damage and it is "too far gone", you might want to consider this option . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/PENN-5500-USA-SPOOL-/121630566545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51bf2891

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PENN-5500SS-FISHING-REEL-spool-new-/371135569038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5669675c8e




*


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

white vinegar. cheap and will dissolve most minerals. also great for getting water spots off your truck from hard water.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Salt-X link : * http://www.saltx.com/*


----------

